# Before and After



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I was organizing pictures on my computer and had to find a way to post the adorable picture of my Ambrosia while she was tiny! So, I decided to show her then, and now.  








Awww!  








Still Awww! Playing with an aquarium pebble in the tub. :lol:


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG she is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Jaimie said:


> OMG she is so beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much! 

If anyone else has some before and after pictures of their babies growing up, I would love to see them!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

What a gorgeous cat!!! I love how she is a tortoiseshell but her orange patches are orange tabby.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She is so beautiful! Thank you for sharing her pictures with us. How old is she now?


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

leopardhedgehog said:


> What a gorgeous cat!!! I love how she is a tortoiseshell but her orange patches are orange tabby.


Thank you! Every vet that I've ever taken her to comments on her unique markings. She's such a silly kitty, loves the smell of moldy rags, and is elusive around new people. 



susanaproenca said:


> She is so beautiful! Thank you for sharing her pictures with us. How old is she now?


Thank you, too! It was my pleasure to share them, I found it hard to resist the urge to share her cuteness. She will be 6 this summer. She had a litter of kittens too, I wanted her to have one because she was so nurturing and I knew they would be gorgeous. Here's her babies, they were already spoken for a few days after being born, then she got spayed. Domino ( the white one ), Luck ( the black one ) and Trouble ( the gray tabby ). The last picture has their dad in it, Flake.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh man, I was going to ask if you were planning another litter... I love kittens!  and you can always pm me your address and I can go visit you and your beautiful cat... No, I'm not planning on hedgienapping Cupcake! :twisted:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> Oh man, I was going to ask if you were planning another litter... I love kittens!  and you can always pm me your address and I can go visit you and your beautiful cat... No, I'm not planning on hedgienapping Cupcake! :twisted:


 :lol: No, I'm a big advocate of controlling the pet population and usually don't breed my animals, but something about her just told me that she needed to have a litter. Luck was born first, and Ambrosia was so scared that she was on my feet under a computer desk when her water broke. She was confused and tried to eat Luck! I took her away, put the baby on a heating pad, and calmed Ambrosia down by petting her and gently rubbing her nipples to stimulate her nursing. After a couple of attempts, I was able to put baby Luck to a nipple without her crying and she was accepted, then the other two girls came shortly after and things went smoothly.
Oh...okay, will be pm'ing in just a moment...wait a minute!  :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Kittens are the reason I have Snarf. :? 
:lol: 
No, really: can't have dogs...*could *get away with a cat...but Jamie's allergic...so he suggested a hedgehog. :shock:

Me: A what??!! :shock: I Googled...saw pics...filled my brain with hedgie stuff...picked up Snarf two days later. Somehow, I missed the part about them having sharp, pointy quills (I guess I expected them to be more hair-like :? ) and the whole way home I thought to myself 'how am I ever going to be able to touch this little thing?' :?

Now I only think that when I try to get him out of his hedgie bag. :roll:

I still want a kitten...can you swing by and get me on your way, Susana? :twisted:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's awesome that you got Snarf because of kittens! Every time I see you post, think of Snarf from Thundercats! :lol:



MissC said:


> I still want a kitten...can you swing by and get me on your way, Susana? :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ambrosia is beautiful! I love her 2 different front legs!


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

I had to share a picture of my Jellybean. Her markings are similar, she's just a muted tortie. I wish I had a before and after picture of her (although she is a bit larger now than in this picture)
jellybean2 by obortrin, on Flickr


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

pokybaby said:


> I had to share a picture of my Jellybean. Her markings are similar, she's just a muted tortie. I wish I had a before and after picture of her (although she is a bit larger now than in this picture)
> jellybean2 by obortrin, on Flickr


She's beautiful! I've always had a weakness for calicos, especially dilutes but I've never owned one, just always admired them.  She's larger now?!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> leopardhedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > What a gorgeous cat!!! I love how she is a tortoiseshell but her orange patches are orange tabby.
> ...


The babies are beautiful too! I actually have a dog named domino-he is white with black patches


----------

